# One man union shops



## Locknutz (Sep 7, 2012)

Anybody out there a one or two man (jman and helper) shop or know of any? Or is it even possible to do because of NECA rules with the locals??


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

It depends on the local.

In my local usually small shops would be part of the B program (now renamed CE/CW).

They will allow the owner to work with tools as long as there are under so many men (not sure how many).

Be aware that union rules could get pretty crazy. For example, the owner of a company can't give orders, either can the general foreman. He has to go thru the foreman to direct the men. Imagine owning a company and not being able to tell your employee to do something?

Careful consideration has to be taken before signing with the union.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

I have recently worked for two. Both were one man shops that manned up for jobs, then laid everyone off. Both had the owners on the job, working with their tools, directing the men through foremen.

It was a little odd - having a 50 year old man tell a 30 year old foreman to direct his 50 year old wireman to do something. On the other job the owner was a real sweetheart of a guy and the men really put in a top notch effort...mostly because he was there and he was really into a quality job, not just quick and dirty. While he did not direct any men, he was encouraging and willing jump in and help out with the heavy work.

Union rules can be rough at times for any contractor - depends entirely upon the local. In my experience guys will try to help out a smaller contractor, mostly because it is more personal. On the flip side, if the owner is a pain in the tuckus, the guys will not respond well.

Best of luck.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I have subbed from several one and two men union shops. I was a 1, then 2, then 3, then 4 and up to todays count, I always given direction and still do.


----------



## Locknutz (Sep 7, 2012)

brian john said:


> I have subbed from several one and two men union shops. I was a 1, then 2, then 3, then 4 and up to todays count, I always given direction and still do.


I have heard that once you become an owner that you have to shelve your card because you cannot be a member of neca and the ibew. Was told it would be a conflict in interest. Any truth to that Brian? I am in local 26 also.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Locknutz said:


> I have heard that once you become an owner that you have to shelve your card because you cannot be a member of neca and the ibew. Was told it would be a conflict in interest. Any truth to that Brian? I am in local 26 also.


I am not a NECA member. Local 26 wants more firms to be union and work with owners to make that happen.


----------



## Locknutz (Sep 7, 2012)

brian john said:


> I am not a NECA member. Local 26 wants more firms to be union and work with owners to make that happen.


Good to know. Thanks


----------



## iwa (Jun 26, 2010)

As a 3rd year apprentice i worked for a one man shop who had one helper (called an RT where im from). It was a great experience. The guy was great, he worked with the tools and directed me. He also encouraged me to ask questions, he even invited me over for a bbq with his family once. I remember asking him how much money he made on jobs and he said in the neighborhood of 30%, which to me is quite well. I also worked for another one man shop at a Starbucks and the guy was a complete asshole, hes a non union contractor now from what I hear


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

iwa said:


> I also worked for another one man shop at a Starbucks and the guy was a complete asshole, hes a non union contractor now from what I hear


It takes a lesser intelligence to follow or take direction from an a-hole. Being non-union is a no-brainer for an a-hole EC. This way he keeps a permanent want ad on craigslist and whoever doesn't respond to his bullying can be canned and blamed for all the hacky screwups and missing tools. Its an old game, that only the gullible and naive will fall for, the same gullible and naive johns that these predators keep under their thumb.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Locknutz said:


> I have heard that once you become an owner that you have to shelve your card because you cannot be a member of neca and the ibew. Was told it would be a conflict in interest. Any truth to that Brian? I am in local 26 also.


No . Ask about WEC. (Working electrical contractor) I know of many in Local 11.


----------

